# QUICK QUESTION - WILL A TAIL GROW BACK



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Yesterday I moved a M. Auratus male to another tank. His poor tail is gone. Is there a good chance it will grow back? He's eating ok, still hides most of the time but I can already see him more relaxed.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, they grow back. It's actually surprising how fast they do. Frequent water changes seem to really help..and then a product called Malafix seems to help also. 2 weeks maybe a little longer and it will be fine.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

If the tail was removed into the caudal peduncle, then no, it will not grow back. If there was a part of it left at the base, then it can grow back.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Guys

I suppose it's similar to our finger nails eh? That's good news. I just hope it's not cut to where it won't grow back. Could you have a quick peak (either of you) on my blog. I posted a picture there. He's eating and is doing ok right now. I won't have to move him for a while.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Devil fish. Auratus are just plain mean.

It'll grow back just fine. The only thing you need to do is keep the water clean and stop it from getting beaten up more.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There appears to be some actual tail left, so it should regrow.

As a side note, your "firemouth" is actually a Red Devil.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

dledinger said:


> Devil fish. Auratus are just plain mean.
> 
> It'll grow back just fine. The only thing you need to do is keep the water clean and stop it from getting beaten up more.


I'm happy to hear it will grow back. I have another male in my community tank - he's the one that did the damage. I'll soon be getting rid of them. They are very nasty.
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Mr Chromedome said:


> There appears to be some actual tail left, so it should regrow.
> 
> As a side note, your "firemouth" is actually a Red Devil.


No kidding?? Thanks for the info. I bought him at the local aquarium under the guise of Fire Mouth. Red Devils are also from South American right?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Central American, actually, as are Firemouths. This guy will get three times the size of a Firemouth, and RD tends to be very aggressive.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Central American, actually, as are Firemouths. This guy will get three times the size of a Firemouth, and RD tends to be very aggressive.


I did another search - He is a FireMouth. The Red Devils look a little like African Red dragons to me...


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DebTim said:


> I did another search - He is a FireMouth.


No, it is very much a Red Devil (or Midas cichlid as common aquarium strain can be either, or a mix).
What you are not realizing is that as very young juvies, they start out with a striped pattern, and then usually as a young juvie (in captivity) undergo a process called "peeling", where there striped pattern starts to fade to an orange/yellow. Your's is undergoing the "peeling" process now, and has parts that have already changed color, though the process is far from complete. 
It is my understanding that in the wild, the "peeling" process happens at a much later stage, usually as a young adult. If the fish "peeled' too soon, they would be more visible as potential prey. The theory is, the orange/yellow color is for mate recognition in murky waters. For what ever reason, in captivity, RD/midas usually "peel" at a very young age......before they come to market at the pet shop. Though there are always a few that "peel" at some what later stages.
I'd vouch for Chromedome's ability to identify cichlids; amongst the very best on this forum. Of coarse this is a common everyday fish, so there is no doubt involved.
By the way, the first RD/midas I purchased as firemouths, but as a 10 year old kid I knew exactly what they were  $1.75 a piece I thought was a steal of a deal in the mid ' 70's.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow... I am learning so much on this forum. I'm really sorry if I insulted CD. That was not my intent. I am very new to this hobby and have no knowledge or experience and only identify my Cichlids by photos. I am amazed at the transformation you have described. I'm very interested in witnessing this peeling process. Cichlids are amazing.

I'm a little concerned about the size CD mentioned in his reply. I may have to re-think my American Cichlid tank. I might sell them all and make a second African Cichlid tank. I'm afraid the American Cichlids will out-grow my tank.

My American Cichlid tank 55 gallons, (this was suggested by the local aquarium store)
2- Red Devils that they sold me as Fire Mouths 
2-Jack Dempseys
2-Green Terrors
1-Tiger Oscar

Love some input on this group Please..


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

It is truely awesome to watch the transformation to adult coloration of all the cichlids. It is extremely rewarding to watch a drab hap change into a stunning fish (by far my favorite thing).

I don't know anything about american's so I can't say how bad that stocking is.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

DebTim said:


> Wow... I am learning so much on this forum. I'm really sorry if I insulted CD. That was not my intent. I am very new to this hobby and have no knowledge or experience and only identify my Cichlids by photos. I am amazed at the transformation you have described. I'm very interested in witnessing this peeling process. Cichlids are amazing.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the size CD mentioned in his reply. I may have to re-think my American Cichlid tank. I might sell them all and make a second African Cichlid tank. I'm afraid the American Cichlids will out-grow my tank.
> 
> ...


Red devils grow to be huge and are very aggressive and generally are kept either as just one fish or as a mated pair in a 125 gallon tank.

Jack Dempseys both get pretty big and are both pretty aggressive. Very often if you have either one you wind up with it killing everything else in the tank eventually.

Oscars are in between them in size and have a big range of aggressiveness.

Obviously eventually it's going to be a super overstocked tank.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

I had a feeling this was very temporary. I put an add in Kijiji (want adds online) I'm going to sell or trade them. I certainly won't have the room they require. I've seen little aggression but they are all still young. FJ I do appreciate your wisdom and input. I will turn the 55 gallon tank they are in into a African Cichlid tank. I find they are much more entertaining anyway.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> It is truely awesome to watch the transformation to adult coloration of all the cichlids. It is extremely rewarding to watch a drab hap change into a stunning fish (by far my favorite thing).
> 
> I don't know anything about american's so I can't say how bad that stocking is.


Hi Aaron, I am amazed in how they colour-up as well. Sometimes you get a real surprise - not always good either ha! I'm new to American Cichlids and find them less interesting and not as frisky or full of personality as their counter parts. I've decided to sell the AC off and just stick to African. They have captured my heart.


----------

